# 2012 tts 2.0 tfsi turbo not boosting fault?



## jamieandthemagic (Nov 3, 2020)

hi,after a bit of help if someone has come across this before as i'm convinced its got to be something simple,i(my sister)have a 2012 tts 2.0tfsi dsg which has developed a fault which the traction control light coming up on the dash(stability programme fault,on display),in driving the car she said the exhaust is blowing,i've driven the car and it's as flat as a pancake but not in limp mode(it revs to red line)i had a mate put it through a scanner,no boost to intake,basicaslly drives like the turbo just aint kicking in,googled the fault codes and it came as a sort of common fault was the bypass valve,so chanced a new one as it's an upgraded part from the origianal,no fix,the car has only done 20k,why the engine management light does'nt come on but it is eng man fault?there's so many sensors can clear codes but as soon as you put your foot down on a stretch of road,ping back on,i'm hoping someone has come across this as it's a weird one.many thanks in advance,i really don't want to take the turbo off if i can help it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  try a post in the mk2 section


----------



## jamieandthemagic (Nov 3, 2020)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  try a post in the mk2 section


yeah good one,how do i do that?


----------

